# Traynor issue



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a Bassmaster and a guitar mate but no T-shirt. Does Traynor have any gear to wear?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

At one point last year L&M was giving out traynor shirts that were actually pretty awesome if you bought a traynor. They have a YBA1 on it and it says "I LOVE AMP". Love mine. Ask your local store if they are still available.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> At one point last year L&M was giving out traynor shirts that were actually pretty awesome if you bought a traynor. They have a YBA1 on it and it says "I LOVE AMP". Love mine. Ask your local store if they are still available.



they should still be available as should the equally awesome dark green with white traynor logo that screams early 70s 

just hit your local L&M store and have them call yorkville if need be 


p


----------

